# Ideas for using PluginGuru's Unify?



## Marko Zirkovich (Jan 12, 2020)

I just got PluginGuru's Unify yesterday and I'd like to get some ideas for using it beyond the included presets.

What are the low-hanging fruit of quick custom multis for easy wins? What kind of multis have you built already? What are you going to build with it? What are the time-savers or workflow-enhancers that you see Unify helping you with and that you are excited about?

Please share any ideas or approaches that might help making the most out of Unify. Thanks.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 12, 2020)

Splits are the obvious low-hanging fruit - the stock in trade of the classic rompler: bass in one hand, melody/accompaniment in the other.

The other is the velocity-switched stack - DIY British Drama Toolkit. Low velocity triggers a pad/aleatoric sample; high velocity for melodic interest.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2020)

Quick splits is definitely a plus. Also I'm experimenting with using it to organize non-Kontakt Player Kontakt libraries (those that don't load from the Libraries tab). I've never found Quickload to work well for me so I end up working from memory and so naturally forget about a lot of libraries I have. I don't yet have a handle on how much overhead Unify requires when you start loading lots of instances though, and the rudimentary audio routing is also a handicap. I like it for creating multis with Spitfire Player libraries. My main use so far has been in standalone mode, where it's a great, quick-loading, all-purpose plug-in player for noodling about.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> ... it's a great, quick-loading, all-purpose plug-in player for noodling about.


This is my main reason for buying Unify. In addition to noodling, there's testing and evaluating new plugins and instruments. The fact that you can drag-and-drop an individual plugin instead of waiting for a complete rescan (Tracktion Waveform also does this) is invaluable.

I'm looking for a plugin that plays .wav files from disk, so I can use my test tracks instead of MIDI input to instruments. I'm going to try ADSR Sample Manager for this, to see if it can handle 3-5 minute recordings.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 12, 2020)

Just downloaded ADSR Sample Manager. Recent Thread mentioned RYAudio Sample Librarian in somewhat same context ? Free Demo is available. Checking that out as well.



RYAudio Sample Librarian - Manage your audio samples and sample CDs


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 12, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Recent Thread mentioned RYAudio Sample Librarian in somewhat same context ?
> 
> 
> RYAudio Sample Librarian - Manage your audio samples and sample CDs


This is a different context because a player would have to be a plugin (VST or AU) to work inside Unify. RYAudio Sample Librarian is a standalone program.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Quick splits is definitely a plus. Also I'm experimenting with using it to organize non-Kontakt Player Kontakt libraries (those that don't load from the Libraries tab). I've never found Quickload to work well for me so I end up working from memory and so naturally forget about a lot of libraries I have. I don't yet have a handle on how much overhead Unify requires when you start loading lots of instances though, and the rudimentary audio routing is also a handicap. I like it for creating multis with Spitfire Player libraries. My main use so far has been in standalone mode, where it's a great, quick-loading, all-purpose plug-in player for noodling about.



Ohh! I love this - great idea. Love this thread - keep the ideas pouring. That's what Unify is supposed to do - I want 10000% BORG mentality applied to Unify. We can all make what we have started even better.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 12, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> This is my main reason for buying Unify. In addition to noodling, there's testing and evaluating new plugins and instruments. The fact that you can drag-and-drop an individual plugin instead of waiting for a complete rescan (Tracktion Waveform also does this) is invaluable.
> 
> I'm looking for a plugin that plays .wav files from disk, so I can use my test tracks instead of MIDI input to instruments. I'm going to try ADSR Sample Manager for this, to see if it can handle 3-5 minute recordings.



That is an easy thing we can (and will) add in an update... :D
We have the NAMM show coming up this coming week but a .wav audio player will be in coming.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2020)

Suggestion: When you share a preset with someone who doesn’t have one of the plugins Unify generates an error (as expected) but then refuses to open the preset. It would be better if instead Unify loaded the preset but with empty layers and maybe a notification about what plugin is missing.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Suggestion: When you share a preset with someone who doesn’t have one of the plugins Unify generates an error (as expected) but then refuses to open the preset. It would be better if instead Unify loaded the preset but with empty layers and maybe a notification about what plugin is missing.



It's not supposed to do that - it's supposed to load the Patch but missing plug-ins are in red text so you know they are missing. We'll look into this to confirm when we get back from NAMM.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> It's not supposed to do that - it's supposed to load the Patch but missing plug-ins are in red text so you know they are missing. We'll look into this to confirm when we get back from NAMM.


Thanks! It’s possible that the person I sent the preset to reported the problem to me in a way I misunderstood. But I’m pretty sure he couldn’t load the preset. I’ll check with him.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks! It’s possible that the person I sent the preset to reported the problem to me in a way I misunderstood. But I’m pretty sure he couldn’t load the preset. I’ll check with him.



OH - I bet I know why it wouldn't load if that is truly what happened: You're probably using one plug-in format and he's using a different plug-in format. If you're both not saving using VST plug-ins then the files are not cross-platform compatible unless you're both on the same platform, using the same plug-in format. We can load all of the different formats but it turns out that only VST is able to be 100% cross-platform compatible. AU is Mac only. VST3 is a mess and things are partially converted. 

That might be what's up....


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe that's a banal question (i had no time watching the tutorials so far): 
Is possible to load a plugin and then automate a parameter with an LFO inside of Unity?
E.g. to modulate frequencies of an EQ etc.?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Maybe that's a banal question (i had no time watching the tutorials so far):
> Is possible to load a plugin and then automate a parameter with an LFO inside of Unity?
> E.g. to modulate frequencies of an EQ etc.?


Not in v1.0, but this feature will be added in a future update. In Unify 1.0 you can only modulate parameter-groups based on MIDI CC input and/or host automation.


----------



## BlakStatus (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out a stack that would be similar to Output Arcade


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 13, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> That is an easy thing we can (and will) add in an update... a .wav audio player will be in coming.


You might not have to. While ADSR Sample Manager doesn't seem to recognize non-looped .wav files (and/or files over a specific length), I did find this for $10. So far, it works fine for my purpose.






vstPlayer – Mirax Labs







miraxlabs.com


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 13, 2020)

For $10. .... ready to buy !! Is this best Unify option so far ??


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 13, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> For $10. .... ready to buy !! Is this best Unify option so far ??


I don't know whether it's the "best" option but it does what I'm looking for. You might hold off until I can confirm that it's stable.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 25, 2020)

VSTPlayer from Mirax Labs appears to be stable here (Windows 7 Professional SP1). And it does add what I was looking for to Unify.


----------

